# How many trees in 50 cords of wood?



## RORY12553 (Dec 19, 2012)

If you had an average size tree of 18 in diameter by 25 ft tall how many trees would 50 cord be? A buddy of mine due to Sandy has a lot of trees down at his place and someone gave him an estimate that it is about 50 cord of wood!


----------



## blujacket (Dec 19, 2012)

150 trees


----------



## billb3 (Dec 19, 2012)

100 +


----------



## JBinKC (Dec 19, 2012)

142.9


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 19, 2012)

There is away to figure it out, Im not sure if mastermechanic knows the formula but someone did it one time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 19, 2012)

If those trees are only 25' tall there is not much wood there.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 19, 2012)

1.5 trees to make a cord of an average 18" tree diameter at 4-1/2 feet up from the base.
Edit: (agree with Dennis, 25' tall for 18" is a short tree on average )
This might get you close :
http://extension.unh.edu/resources/files/Resource001044_Rep1200.pdf


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 19, 2012)

RORY12553 said:


> If you had an average size tree of 18 in diameter by 25 ft tall how many trees would 50 cord be? A buddy of mine due to Sandy has a lot of trees down at his place and someone gave him an estimate that it is about 50 cord of wood!


(Edit x2 - thanks JB)
volume = pi * radius^2 * total length
volume in 50 cord = 50 cord *128 ft^3 per cord = 6400 cubic feet of wood (assume densely packed; apply your own multiplier)
6400 ft^3 = 3.14159 * 0.75^2 * total length  ==> solve for total length
total length = 6400 / (3.14159 * 0.5625) = 3622 linear feet of tree

Divide 3622 ft by 25 ft/tree gives you 145 trees.  Less if you assume that cord wood is stacked with air spaces...


----------



## JBinKC (Dec 20, 2012)

DeerHunter said:


> volume = 1/2 * pi * radius^2 * total length
> volume in 50 cord = 50 cord *128 ft^3 per cord = 6400 cubic feet of wood (assume densely packed; apply your own multiplier)
> 6400 ft^3 = 1/2 * 3.14159 * 1.5^2 * total length ==> solve for total length
> total length = 6400 / (1/2 * 3.14159 * 2.25) = 1811 linear feet of tree
> ...


 

radius is .75ft not 1.5 ft  The formula for the volume of a cylinder is Pi* Radius squared* height (I don't get the 1/2).


----------



## nate379 (Dec 20, 2012)

I get 290 trees.  About 5.5 trees per cord.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this like those guess how many jellybeans are in the jar contests? Does the winner get the 50 cords?


----------



## RORY12553 (Dec 20, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Is this like those guess how many jellybeans are in the jar contests? Does the winner get the 50 cords?


 
I was saying an average meaning the size of the trees might be +/- for calculation purposes. All I know is that there are a lot of trees down and he was gracious enough to allow me to come and cut some up! The future wife will probably scream at me but WHO CARES

No it's not like a jelly bean contest and i'm sure 50 cord would take the average person many years to go through!


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 21, 2012)

There is something odd with trees 18 inches in diameter and 25 feet tall. Maybe the main trunk is 25 feet. the tree should be 75 feet or so. 18 inches diameter trunk is a big tree.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 21, 2012)

RORY12553 said:


> I was saying an average meaning the size of the trees might be +/- for calculation purposes. All I know is that there are a lot of trees down and he was gracious enough to allow me to come and cut some up! The future wife will probably scream at me but WHO CARES
> 
> No it's not like a jelly bean contest and i'm sure 50 cord would take the average person many years to go through!


50 cords should be 10 years worth for the average burner


----------

